# Awesome jig maker - check this one out!



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Now this guy makes some awesome jigs!

Table Saw- Box joint jig with screw advance


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

That is just too cool! Thanks for the link.


----------



## SteveSawDust (Mar 18, 2009)

WOW!!! I want one....or, two...


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Now THAT guy is a jig maker, I wonder if members who complete Bob & Rick's course will be able to design such jig/templates, I think probably so.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

I think Bob and Rick would have a hard time making that jig..
I know I would.. 

=====



harrysin said:


> Now THAT guy is a jig maker, I wonder if members who complete Bob & Rick's course will be able to design such jig/templates, I think probably so.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Come on I highly doubt that! Understanding how it works is tough enough, the skills to make it I definitely would put to an advanced level woodworker. Dare I say not the typical guy that will be taking that class.

I am sure the guys can make it, but to teach someone the theory and then how to make that particular jig in a video or two seems a heck of a challenge.

I would pay the guy to make it before I messed with it myself.


----------



## Barry99 (Feb 10, 2009)

nickao65 said:


> Now this guy makes some awesome jigs!
> 
> 
> I guess you could say he thinks outside of the box. Did you his video on the computer operated jig he made?


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

He gives all the plans and gear calculators away for free on his website if anyone would like to tackle them.
Screw advance box joint jig plans


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Infinite box joints Killer Jig!
Frankly the gear setup isn't a big deal, regardless of the ratio its turns per inch from -0-.
That guy must do a lot of box joints!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Ghidrah said:


> Infinite box joints Killer Jig!
> Frankly the gear setup isn't a big deal, regardless of the ratio its turns per inch from -0-.
> That guy must do a lot of box joints!


I think you are missing the point Ronald which is that the guy has an in depth understanding of jig design per se.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

nickao65 said:


> Come on I highly doubt that! Understanding how it works is tough enough, the skills to make it I definitely would put to an advanced level woodworker. Dare I say not the typical guy that will be taking that class.
> 
> I am sure the guys can make it, but to teach someone the theory and then how to make that particular jig in a video or two seems a heck of a challenge.
> 
> I would pay the guy to make it before I messed with it myself.


Your reply Nick just emphasises how different we all are, guys like Bj and myself and of course very many others, enjoy challenges and coming up with answers, and for this we need to have an understanding of the subject at hand.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> I think Bob and Rick would have a hard time making that jig..
> I know I would..
> ...


I would take bets with you on that Bj that Bob & Rick would have little difficulty making a jig to do the same. I would also bet that given the challenge, YOU would come up with a jig that may well look different but would perform the same task, are you suddenly losing confidence in yourself Bj., it's so unlike you!


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

harrysin said:


> Your reply Nick just emphasizes how different we all are, guys like Bj and myself and of course very many others, enjoy challenges and coming up with answers, and for this we need to have an understanding of the subject at hand.


Harry a lot of your answers almost seem like you expect to livcve forever and I hope you do!

But the payback for a jig like that is not big enough for me to make it as I make about one set of box joints a year. I can understand and build that jig, but why? For one set of box joints? Many here are not retired and time is of the essence. Heck everyday I think I can only make so many projects in my lifetime and making that jig would take about 2 or 3 projects from me, but only help me in making one a year. 

I love to see how things work and such, but my initial point was MOST here that take that class are not going to be able to make that jig from that class. It is going to require more knowledge of woodworking in my opinion.

For me personally I would rather buy it as I have very little time. As I sit here typing I am in my shop waiting for a glue up in the press for a couple more minutes. Then its off to play with 4 of the kids and then I have to actually do work for my job etc, etc.

So I think you have the wrong idea of who I am becasue I am a tinkerer(if that is a word) and love to build stuff and see how it works for no other reason than to figure it out. My nickname growing up was and still is "the professor" as I was always like that and always had that mentality

Please don't ever assume you can tell what a person is about from forum posts becasue you can not. 

If you saw all my electronic projects and various other things I have invented or made you might get a better idea of who I am. i think it takes months and months of personal contact or more to really get to know a person. 

In no way can anyone tell how a person thinks as a whole from one thought or post.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Harry

I know I could do it but I'm not a real big fan of the table saw to do that type of job,,the router for me is the way to do that job,,,I'm a real big fan of the OP box joint jigs, they can do that job in a heart beat.. all it would take is a small support piece added to the table top..like they say keep it simple...and you will use the jig, if not you will use it once than it's just some more firewood.


=========



harrysin said:


> I would take bets with you on that Bj that Bob & Rick would have little difficulty making a jig to do the same. I would also bet that given the challenge, YOU would come up with a jig that may well look different but would perform the same task, are you suddenly losing confidence in yourself Bj., it's so unlike you!


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> HI Harry
> 
> I know I could do it but I'm not a real big fan of the table saw to do that type of job,,the router for me is the way to do that job,,,I'm a real big fan of the OP box joint jigs, they can do that job in a heart beat.. all it would take is a small support piece added to the table top..like they say keep it simple...and you will use the jig, if not you will use it once than it's just some more firewood.
> 
> ...


Hi Bob:

Lokking at Matthias' box joint jig, I see the same concept as the Incra jig, just on a home-made basis. Sure, the Incra jib works primarily to the 1/32 inch steps and the Matthias' jig is infinitely variable, but other than that, aren't the two doing essentially the same? Many of us here proclaim that a good router user makes his/her own router table. Why not our own version of the Incra jig?

Now for a different idea. You wouldn't use it because it's for a TS? How about adapting ideas to the router table? Isn't that what a good router table user would doi? I know that I would. Could this jig not also be used for tenon making? I see potential in the jig.

Of course the OP "jig" is much simpler and does the same job (that's what comes to mind), but where is the pride in jig making in using the OP "jig"?

Cassandra


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Cassandra

I have the Incra setup as well,,,it can do jobs that the OP jigs can't, as far as making one why when you can buy the Incra for 50.oo dollars..it's a bottom line thing for me most of the time..

I think you said it all " OP "jig" is much simpler "

To me the table saw is for cutting the stock up to the right size..many try and use it for other jobs,,to me it's like using a screw driver for a chisel..
The right tool for the right job thing.

======



Cassandra said:


> Hi Bob:
> 
> Lokking at Matthias' box joint jig, I see the same concept as the Incra jig, just on a home-made basis. Sure, the Incra jib works primarily to the 1/32 inch steps and the Matthias' jig is infinitely variable, but other than that, aren't the two doing essentially the same? Many of us here proclaim that a good router user makes his/her own router table. Why not our own version of the Incra jig?
> 
> ...


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Come on Bob give the table saw its due! You can do anything on the table saw, even cut circles.

I love routers, but for me if I could only have one tool it is the band saw.

If I could have two tools it is the Band Saw and Table saw and the Router would be third.

The table saw is just as good as a router table for Box joints and Dadoes and if I had to do like 300 box joint drawers I think the table saw would be better for me. I know the router bit is going to get dull for one and I might go through two or three, maybe even 4 if they were the cheap bits, one Forrest blade would still be like knew after that. Plus the table saw has so much more space for the large jobs. Heck you can use a jig just like the OP's version and its theory on a table saw as well.

Even today with the track saws and such I still would say the table saw is the center of most shops.

Of course this is a router forum so there will be a larger percentage than the norm disagreeing with me on this.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Nick

hahahahahahaha " even cut circles. " no you can, hahahahaha

I have other tools for that type of job..

I should note I have many tools to cut wood to the right size,but I don't use a hammer and a chisel.
once the wood is the right size the router takes over for my prime tool..


====



nickao65 said:


> Come on Bob give the table saw its due! You can do anything on the table saw, even cut circles.
> 
> I love routers, but for me if I could only have one tool it is the band saw.
> 
> ...


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Me to, I am just saying of course you can with a simple jig.

If a guy only had a table saw he would have no other choice but to cut the circles on the table saw.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Nick

hahahaha with a cheap 10.oo dollar jig saw one can cut circles all day long..
MOst don't have a table saw to start off with the norm just some hand tools.


======



nickao65 said:


> Me to, I am just saying of course you can with a simple jig.
> 
> If a guy only had a table saw he would have no other choice but to cut the circles on the table saw.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

Everyone I know has a table saw.

If someone wants to get into woodworking as a hobby they can take the hand tool route I guess. But to excel that way you need a lot of dedication and patience.

Never really saw a 10.00 jig saw that could cut a nice circle in thick hardwood though. You have to sand the crap out of it and the norm it is not a perfect circle and not a square cut.

Only two jig saw ever met my expectations when using it in thick woods, especially on deck work or Trellis work where you want a nice consistent curve in 2x or 4x or even thicker material and getting a square cut.

And those are the Bosch 1590 or the Festool Jigsaws. I must have 1/2 a dozen cheap jig saws laying around here, but I never use them. Tried them and moved on, thats about it.

I think you are wrong. I think most hobbyists that call themselves woodworkers do have some kind of table saw and I think most get that table saw and once they can use it is when they consider themselves a woodworker. I did not say all, I said most. 

Again, I do not have any woodworker friends that do not have a table saw except a few that went with a track saw and claim it can do what a table saw does for them.

It may sound uppity, but no table saw or track saw and it is a tough road to being a woodworker or calling yourself a woodworker.

I worked making Decks for years and the first year no table saw. Even when I got into very expensive decks(as much as some houses cost) I still considered myself a carpenter not a woodworker. Until I got my table saw and miter saw and learned how to use them I considered myself a hack. Sure would be tough cutting a bunch of cabinet parts with a simple circular saw and some hand tools. It can be done, but not by many. You need more talent to do it that way, not less.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

nickao65 said:


> Everyone I know has a table saw.


Mine's a DeWalt 744XRS.

Bobj3, have a look at Cutting Circles with a Table Saw. It shows cutting a circle on a TS.

Cassandra


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Cassandra said:


> Mine's a DeWalt 744XRS.
> 
> Bobj3, have a look at Cutting Circles with a Table Saw. It shows cutting a circle on a TS.
> 
> Cassandra


YIKES! 

That gives me the willies :blink: Maybe fine for some, but I'll pass :fie:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Cassandra

It takes all kinds nuts to made up this world,,,God must like them he sure made a lot of them.. :lol:

=====



Cassandra said:


> Mine's a DeWalt 744XRS.
> 
> Bobj3, have a look at Cutting Circles with a Table Saw. It shows cutting a circle on a TS.
> 
> Cassandra


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Nope didn't miss a thing Harrysin. 

The man had a goal and the desire to complete it that's all. Unless he's an engineer with drafting skills you have no idea how many attempts/versions he went through to attain the end result. Hence my statement, (He must do a lot of box joints). And he must only do 1/4" box joints, (size of blade slot)

The 2 sprockets look like they were modeled after a bicycle's pedal and rear sprockets. I can't tell if they're wood or UHMW, however, from the audio I'm pretty sure it isn't metal. The drive mech looks pretty simple, small gear fixed to a threaded rod run through a T nut attached to the containment box.

Aside from the clever drive gear setup everything else is straight forward Bobj3 would have one slapped together over the weekend.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Bob and Bobj3:

It's not a thing I would do, myself, but have seen a number of sites mentioning it. Personally, I prefer using a router for circle cutting.

There's a saying I like: "Learned from the mistakes of others. You haven't got the time to make them all yourself."

Cassandra


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Ghidrah said:


> The 2 sprockets look like they were modeled after a bicycle's pedal and rear sprockets. I can't tell if they're wood or UHMW, however, from the audio I'm pretty sure it isn't metal. The drive mech looks pretty simple, small gear fixed to a threaded rod run through a T nut attached to the containment box.


Hi Ronald:

Per the text on the website, he made them from russian birch plywood.

Cassandra


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI NIck

Most new wood workers don't cut hardwood the norm , pine or plywood the norm, the hardwoods come later down the road for most I think.

MOst start out just making simple things or a little fix up around the house and then get into wood working after they find out how must fun it can be..

Then they get a table saw and some other power tools...if they can talk the Boss into it..  as you know it's not a cheap hobby and many find that out after making some projects..but once they get the bug they move on to the nice tools ,it takes years for most...

======





nickao65 said:


> Everyone I know has a table saw.
> 
> If someone wants to get into woodworking as a hobby they can take the hand tool route I guess. But to excel that way you need a lot of dedication and patience.
> 
> ...


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

I was thinking I spoke to broadly also. I mean a turner may not need a table saw or miter box, etc. 
'
Nope not a cheap hobby, but comparing it to day golf about it is no more overall. I have friends that cringe at the prices of some tools and these same guys can blow 100.00 easy on a Friday night or more on drinks etc. A long time ago I got over that and used my play money for tools.

To bad their is no play money for me right now. Hopefuilly things pick up by 2010. I had a tool break down and luckily my mother in law , who is the greatest, sent me money for my birthday to buy me a new machine.

I have no experience making sprockets, it looks easy to make a mistake for that part of the jig.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

nickao65 said:


> I have no experience making sprockets, it looks easy to make a mistake for that part of the jig.


 Hi Nick:

We're in the same boat about making sprockets. My idea would be to make a template in hardboard first, then use a pattern bit or flush trim bit to copy the shape of the hardboard template to the good piece. That way, if I mess up while making the template, I can start again. Hardboard is cheaper than russian birch plywood. Plus, I'd have a template to make another gear, if the need arose.

But then again, I'm more likely to buy sprockets than to make them.

Cassandra


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

The easy way to make a sprocket,all that's needed is a 3/16" trim bit note the insert with the slots in it..a good start to a sprocket..  the insert is some 1/4" thick MDF stock.

=======


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks Cassandra, I missed that part, I was looking at the jig, its parts how it was put togther and how it moved. I don't believe I heard a word he said outside of offsetting the stock.
I'd more apt to go down to the dump for a bike or bike shop for some old 10 speed gears.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

nickao65 said:


> Harry a lot of your answers almost seem like you expect to livcve forever and I hope you do!
> 
> But the payback for a jig like that is not big enough for me to make it as I make about one set of box joints a year. I can understand and build that jig, but why? For one set of box joints? Many here are not retired and time is of the essence. Heck everyday I think I can only make so many projects in my lifetime and making that jig would take about 2 or 3 projects from me, but only help me in making one a year.
> 
> ...



Nick, my point was not specifically about that particular box joint jig, but the fact that he has the deep understanding of jig making and the ability to produce a jig for every occasion!
I certainly don't assume or presume to know the history of members unless they are forthcoming with such information. So far as my own background is concerned, there are few details that I haven't published on this forum. We have the lobby, where just about anything can be discussed, I have posted the occasional electronic and metalworking project for those who may be interested in such things. Why don't you Nick, post some of your interesting non-woodworking projects in the lobby, then we may all gain a better understanding of how you tick over.

I'm sure that no one will disagree with me when I say that this thread has led to some lively and interesting discussion.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Ghidrah said:


> Thanks Cassandra, I missed that part, I was looking at the jig, its parts how it was put togther and how it moved. I don't believe I heard a word he said outside of offsetting the stock.
> I'd more apt to go down to the dump for a bike or bike shop for some old 10 speed gears.


 Hi Ronald:

You're welcome.

As for using bike gears and chain, the author Bill Hylton used some in his router lathe design. They work and are cheap.

Cassandra


----------



## tprofera (Jun 29, 2008)

Lots of good info here.


----------



## brightw (Jul 14, 2009)

I have looked at Matt's web sites before. This is not his first box joint jig. It has evolved over time. This is just one thing of many that he has tried. In my opinion he is some kind of genius. His father is an accomplished woodworker.


----------



## falk (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah, I'm a huge fan of this guy. His website is on my 'daily read' list.


----------



## SE18 (Apr 6, 2009)

thanks for sharing the link; I need to watch more videos


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

This kid has to have an astronomical IQ. BUT !!....... can he tie his shoes ? LOL !


----------



## Clouseau (Oct 12, 2009)

A man afrter my heart. I would bet he has a hard time getting a good night's sleep without drugs. I'm not sure I have the patience or desire that I used to have to attempt the big challenges any more.
Dan


----------



## tigerhellmaker (Sep 13, 2009)

Cool !


----------

